# Tool for testing trading strategies?



## fosh (19 August 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm interested in something that lets you test your trade strategies against the current market. For instance, being able to say - buy share X now, and set a falling sell at price Y, and then coming back later to see what's happened.

Is there such a thing about? A nice, simple website would be nice!

cheers,

Scott


----------



## daveM (22 August 2009)

fosh said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm interested in something that lets you test your trade strategies against the current market. For instance, being able to say - buy share X now, and set a falling sell at price Y, and then coming back later to see what's happened.
> 
> ...




There are a few 'Paper Trading ' sites.. you would have to do a google to locate some..... they will allow you to set up a portfolio and enter your transactions........ I think there are several free ones...


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (22 August 2009)

fosh said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm interested in something that lets you test your trade strategies against the current market. For instance, being able to say - buy share X now, and set a falling sell at price Y, and then coming back later to see what's happened.
> 
> ...




Dunno how technical your strategy is, but you could try the ASX CFD simulator, fake $100,000 to play with, might be a start 

www.asxsmg.com.au


----------



## marknz88 (24 August 2009)

Try NinjaTrader

Has built in simulation mode (as long as you have a live data feed) that allows you to 'simulate' buys/sells

Can also back test strategies and the like with it, and best of all its free


----------



## daveM (25 August 2009)

marknz88 said:


> Try NinjaTrader
> 
> Has built in simulation mode (as long as you have a live data feed) that allows you to 'simulate' buys/sells
> 
> Can also back test strategies and the like with it, and best of all its free





I should have thought of Ninja............. it is a super idea.....

Forex feed is free with ninja and may be suitable for experimenting with some ideas....

And............ Ninja has facility for EOD free

and also...... a simulator which will allow a person to practise.....


----------

